# Hope



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is lovely!! Congrats



And those mounds of fur sure do look familiar  This year is a beast for blowing coat!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Maggie, she is so very beautiful. What a lovely life she's going to have with you, and so many new adventures to go on!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

She beautiful and blessed to have you, as you are to have her. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

She looks a lot like our Oscar! A blessing for Hope (a wonderful name) and for you!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Love the name.. Hope... She has been through so much it seems. She looks very sweet. Thank you for giving her a forever home where she knows she will be taken care of and loved. You have done the right thing...give more•expect less.

dlm ny country


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Those first photos break my heart. That poor girl. It's wonderful that you opened your home and heart to this poor baby. It looks like she's settled in nicely. Much, much happiness is sent yourway.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to your new home beautiful Hope. The first photos made me cry, but I know she's going to have a wonderful life now. Congrats to all of you for finding each other. There is no doubt that Daisy is smiling down on each of you.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

What a beauty!!! Thank you for rescuing her.I always loved the name "hope" and all of them ended with good families. Have fabulous years with lots of hopes. Bissous


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats on your gorgeous girl. What a blessing for all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bless her heart....... Hope is beautiful. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats. Hope's a lucky girl.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

Congrats on your new family member! I second what everyone says, she is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Bless her heart, thank you for giving her a loving home. She is a beauty.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

She is lovely! My girl is named Hope, also, and we got her after a heartbreaking loss, as well. You will both be a blessing to each other.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

What causes man to inflict pain on an innocent, loving animal I will never know. But for every one of those cowards there is the exact opposite in someone like you.

May Hope's days with you be many in number and filled with joy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was so sorry about sweet Daisy, but I am so happy for precious Hope! She has been blessed beyond measure coming into your home. I'm sure it won't take her any time at all to figure out how good her life has just become. 

Bless you for taking her in. I hope you will come back and let us know how she does.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

We have had Hope a few days now and I cannot believe how she has settled I’ve had rescues all my life and I think this is the quickest a dog has ever settled :laugh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's really great to hear, sounds like this girl was more than ready for a loving family and home.


----------

